# Drunken Fun



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

Just move your mouse left and right (no clicking) to keep him walking in a straight line.

The object of the game is to keep him walking without
falling over, by moving your mouse left and right. You can't see your cursor which makes it more difficult.

Drunk


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

48 meters!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

I made it 48 meters too but that was on the third try!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 19, 2005)

I think it is more fun when he falls down and goes boombbbbb


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

64 meters


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> 64 meters


 






  Is that from experience?


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

lolol 41 meters.....but then I've been drinking!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 19, 2005)

I have experience falling DOWN.... but not staying up. :roll:


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I have experience falling DOWN.... but not staying up. :roll:


 
what about getting up????


----------

